# The Olympians



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

These are Guinness's babies 4 weeks old 
Apollo Havana Oriental boy


Hades Black Oriental boy


Zeus Choc point Siamese boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice but also quite scary looking lol...


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

ohhh they so sweet


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww I love Apollo


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

What majestic looking cats soooo stunning,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> wish i could have one.
> beautifull kittys and so are your other ones on the other thread.
> swap u my kids for one lol.


 be careful what you wish for


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

he he he


----------

